# 1985 evinrude 8hp 2 stroke 15in



## worknprogress (Apr 27, 2009)

Im having problems with my water pump, the motor isn't peeing and i just changed out the impeller within 2 months ago. im wondering if it had somthing to do with the pump because when i changed the impeller i only bought the impeller and not the rebuild kit? any thoughts


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've had an impeller go bad a week after installation.
The rubber impeller separated from the core bushing.
The bushing was going round and round, the impeller wasn't.
No telling how old that impeller was when you bought it.
Might have been sitting on a shelf since 1985...


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Have you checked to make sure your pee tube isn't clogged or somehow disconnected? It is really just a check to know your motor is pumping water and the motor will run fine if it is clogged. Maybe you dislodged something while repairing the impeller. This is a very positive way to look at it, but it may be the case.


----------

